# Nintendo DS: wifi friend’s codes



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2006)

Right, because I keep posting my friends codes up in various places I reckon a centralised thread with all our codes for our games might help (we could use the separate threads to organise games etc). Edit your posts once when you add codes!

My games and the friend’s codes:

*Animal Crossing*

Name: Loki
Town: Lagosa

068792
646253

*Mario Kart*

476801
411758

*Tetris*

354116
305993

*Metroid Prime*

532647
600711


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2006)

* Mario Kart *

313604
427771


----------



## lemontop (Jun 3, 2006)

Tetris
680944
613740

Animal crossing
395208
847003


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2006)

* Metroid Prime *
373734
258958

can we make this sticky?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2006)

Good idea but cut the chatter dammit!


----------



## bmd (Jun 10, 2006)

Metroid Prime Hunters

2191
1553
7828


----------



## chriswill (Jun 23, 2006)

*Mariokart
*
043022
748152

*Tetris
*
214377
468334

*Metroid prime hunters*

1890
5163
7916

Add me in please


----------



## chriswill (Jun 23, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> *Mariokart
> *
> 043022
> 748152
> ...





*Animal Crossing*

2062 3154 1709


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2006)

*Mario Kart*

021549
151385


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 29, 2006)

Mario Kart

137514
298440


----------



## blueAsbestos (Jul 30, 2006)

metroid prime hunters

1675
7394
3333


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2006)

Just got "42 All-Time Classics".

It's cool.

My code for this is 0043 7435 6503


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 6, 2006)

*Animal Crossing*
Name: Fridge
Town: Pengiton
Code: 0945-6396-5510


----------



## wiskey (Jan 13, 2007)

i've got AC - whats the point of codes? where do i find mine (yes i cant be arsed to read the recipie for it, its in the box somewhere).


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i've got AC - whats the point of codes? where do i find mine (yes i cant be arsed to read the recipie for it, its in the box somewhere).



the codes mean you can visit other people's towns and they can visit you.

the code will probably be somewhere in the network settings, multiplayer or something...


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm confused. Do games have separate codes then?
And can I see people if I haven't got the game?
The Wii's not very good at explaining all this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm confused. Do games have separate codes then?
> And can I see people if I haven't got the game?
> The Wii's not very good at explaining all this.



Yes. 

Unfortunately for us gamers in Nintendo’s wisdom they decided that the DS (and that’s each DS so if you get a new one you have to re add all your friends) and the Wii should have separate friends codes. Imo they should’ve never bothered with this stupidly frustrating system and followed Microsoft’s example…


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> And can I see people if I haven't got the game?



Er...don't know. You can't on the DS.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2007)

So is there any point me typing in those codes if I haven't got the games?

(sorry for being a bit slow here)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> So is there any point me typing in those codes if I haven't got the games?
> 
> (sorry for being a bit slow here)



No probs, the DS fc situation confused the hell out of me at first (nearly went mad trying to sort the bloody Animal Crossing ones). I'm not sure how it works on the Wii (still haven't got one yet) tbh on the DS its a game by game case, might be better to ask on the Wii thread?


----------



## pengaleng (May 17, 2007)

I sorted me Animal crossing code out

Name: teapea
Town: bamboo
Code: 2749 7794 7840


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 17, 2007)

The Wii is just one code per machine isn't it?

Once you've added each other you can send messages etc and eventually when games come out you'll be able to directly play against each other,

The DS codes though are game specific.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm weirded out by this thread, and don't understand it at all 

Mrs Quoad is officially an old git


----------



## ch750536 (Jul 31, 2007)

mario kart
309344
223524


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 3, 2007)

ive just got a ds yesterday , whats all this about friends codes etc ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> ive just got a ds yesterday , whats all this about friends codes etc ?



Explained here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Wi-Fi_Connection


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 3, 2007)

cheers


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 20, 2008)

*Animal Crossing*
2878-8549-4258
owlk  elsewear


----------



## keithy (Jan 22, 2008)

*tetris: *

801396
851184


*42 all time classics*

2664
1032
9819


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Animal Crossing 3651-9686-3385
Tracy
Cork

I might try and visit some of you guys. 

Ok, so I added some ofyour animal crossing codes, but still can't visit? Do you have to give permission or play at the same time or something?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2008)

I should point out that all my codes are different now, can't edit my first post either...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I should point out that all my codes are different now, can't edit my first post either...



Care to share?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2008)

Sure once I get the thing online (we have Orange broadband at home so the Wii and DS don't get on with it...).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2008)

Finally got my Animal Crossing Friend Code

My name: Wease
Town Name: latveria
Friend Code: 0130-1197-1741


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 15, 2008)

Animal Crossing

Tracy
Cork
3651-9686-3385


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 15, 2008)

Oi QueenoftheGoths! I'm trying to visit you but it says you're too busy chatting!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey QoG! I'm in your town, stealing your apples!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 15, 2008)

Well that was fun! QoG I was trying to tell yo I had an egyptian mummy in my house, in case you were wondering.


----------



## keithy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Animal Crossing:*

name: Kayleigh
town: EebyJeeb

0430 7702 9760


----------



## fubert (Feb 27, 2008)

*Animal Crossing*

Name : Paul
Town : Martigny

Code : 1160-8678-7098


----------



## feyr (Mar 14, 2008)

animal crossing- 3308-4324-6536

jeni
home


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2008)

Animal Crossing: 

Name: Clive
Town: Fluffton
Code: 2191-7444-5119


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 16, 2008)

Animal Crossing

Tracy

Cork

2148-7947-5299


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 20, 2008)

Animal Crossing

Ciaran
The Tey
1160 9569 2698


----------



## Mation (Mar 25, 2008)

wii 2295 9148 1210 1241

we would like some friends, please


----------



## Misty (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi

anyone want to visit my town?

Town: Mistbury
Name: Blossom
Code: 3824-3510-2535



We'd like some friends please!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 11, 2009)

It would be great to get everyone's codes again! Can we add wii codes here too?

I'll kick off with

Mario Kart ( Wii)
Tracy
0774-9482-7006

I'm really really bad though.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 14, 2010)

Should a thread no one has replied to (except me now) in almost 2 years still be worthy of sticky status?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2010)

Good point!


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 19, 2010)

3DS coming soon. Will it stick with shitty friend codes?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 19, 2010)

They'd be fucking idiots if they did. Xbox's gamertag system works brilliantly and shows you how it's done, why they went with such a fiddly system is beyond me...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 9, 2013)

No posts in 2 and half years so I'll unsticky this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2013)

Fair enough, no one gives a shit about FC's anymore.


----------

